# Hvy 10 spindle slipping?



## erparis (May 24, 2013)

1970's vintage heavy ten. When I try and take a deep cut the motor, belt and pulley on headstock spindle turn, but the chuck stops. Is this a common ailment? Assume a key has sheared on the pulley or bull gear?
Thanks in advance,
Richard


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 24, 2013)

Hey Richard

So you are saying the spindle cone pulley is actually turning, the backgear handle is levered toward you (engaged), and the chuck is not turning?

is the actual backgear itself turning?  You can see it if the spindle pulley cover is open.  
Pardon my questions if you are a seasoned user, I just don't know your experience level.

Either something is really broken or something is easily forgotten.  


Bernie


----------



## erparis (May 24, 2013)

Spindle cone is turning. Don't have the back gear engaged, using higher speed. Cuts fine with light cuts. Chuck stops when you try to  feed heavy, but the rest of drive line is turning.


----------



## OldMachinist (May 24, 2013)

In the pin engaged into the pulleys?


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 24, 2013)

erparis said:


> Spindle cone is turning. Don't have the back gear engaged, using higher speed. Cuts fine with light cuts. Chuck stops when you try to  feed heavy, but the rest of drive line is turning.



I am more confused that you can make any cut at all.  I guess that puts me right where you were right before you posted.  Confused.  

The bull gear pin is fully engaged?  Gosh.  
If it is, the bull gear pin is broken off in there??  Man oh man.  I will go look at mine.


Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 24, 2013)

If your belt is SORT OF slipping, you might look like that too.  


Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 24, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> In the pin engaged into the pulleys?
> 
> View attachment 54267



Yes- and if that pin AND the chuck are turning at the same speed as each other, but a DIFFERENT speed than the cone pulley or belt, we can nail down your problem.


Bernie


----------



## erparis (May 25, 2013)

I will check the belt for slippage and the pin. Plan to get into it today to try and find the issue.


----------



## erparis (May 25, 2013)

After close inspection it appears the belt is slipping. Any recourse other than a new belt? Richard


----------



## OldMachinist (May 25, 2013)

Download this South Bend booklet it has belt adjustment instructions.

http://www.wswells.com/data/howto/H-4.pdf


----------



## erparis (May 25, 2013)

thanks, good info.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 25, 2013)

There are also treatments for leather belts, which I asked about a month or so ago, and saved it.  I misplaced my original save, so I can't currently quote who!  I promise to search later and post who, but for now, here is what I was told:

"I use a mixture of two parts by weight lard to one part by weight cod liver oil. I melt the lard and add the cod liver oil and apply it to the belt when hot. It will soften the belt and make it grip the pulleys. I have been running leather belts in my machine shop for 15 years now and most of the belts are probably 60 years old and I have had no problems."

And another guy helped me too

"I make a belt dressing up out of a mix of two parts by weight lard and one part cod liver oil. The lard is melted and the cod liver oil is added then the mix is applied warm to the belt. Then let the belt sit for 24 hours. This will soften the belt and keep it in great shape. You only need to apply once or twice a year. Also you need to be running the smooth side of the belt on the pulleys. You can get the lard at a grocery store and cod liver oil at a pharmacy."



Bernie


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 25, 2013)

FWIW, It probably wouldn't hurt to check the alignment of the belt pulleys either.

-Ron


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 26, 2013)

Let us know how it works out.

Remember, as much as we don't want slip- at certain moments, a little slip can help less seasoned users at times 


Bernie


----------



## erparis (May 26, 2013)

Hey, I resemble that remark. 
Thanks again.
Richard


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 26, 2013)

Like me!


Bernie


----------

